# Testing 6th Jan 2006



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, 

Had ET today and am due to test Fri 6th Jan.

Is anyone else testing this date or thereabouts? 

Look forward to finding someone to go crazy with!!!!!!

Neeta


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi hun im afraid i am no where near the stage of fertility treatment as u but hope its ok but i wanted to wish u   for the 6th jan and hope u get a  

Have a great xmas and new yr and take it easy

Kate


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Kate!! 

 whatever stage you're at!!!

Neeta


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi neeta thank u - we are still having investigations i have had 2 USS and waiting for a HSG - hubby has had SA and 100% abnormal sperm so once ive had HSG hopefully the specialist will refer us onto a waiting list for IVF, ICSI or GIFT but its going to cost us because of where we live its so unfair!!

Kate


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Kate,

We had to pay too!!!   Because i'm under 36. 

Hope all goes well with you

Neeta


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Neeta ~ come and join everyone chatting on the 2ww thread 

Here's the link hun and i've added you to the list: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44401.msg552048.html#msg552048

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Neeta,
I had my transfer today too. So I will be testing on 6th too.    

Lorraine xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi neeta
i test on 5th jan!!!
im alredy going insane
xxx
marzy
xx

good luck
any signs and symptons??
me...
just lower periody type pains and sore nipples  
dont feel no different!!
my last 2 cycles i remember feeling different to this!!??
i think!!   
fingers crosed
every morning i wake up and count on fingers what day of 2ww im on!!??
im a wierdo..............
marzy
xx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Marzy

I'm going insane too!!!!!! . Don't know how i'm gonna take another 10 days!!!!

This is my first cycle so don't have any to compare to really. Still feel a little bloated as when i had ET doc said my ovaries were still a little enlarged, that and lots of lovely christmas food!!!! 

Get e few niggly twinges now and again, nipples quite tender  
But then  that is prob down to cyclogest...

Good luck with you, got everything crossed for you!!

Neeta


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is another thread of ladies testing first week of January....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44574.0.html

My birthday is 5 January & I'm due to test on 6 January !!!

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post to let you all know that we're going up to the cold north tomorrow to spend the new year with my in-laws so probably won't get on here til we get back on mon or tues. At least then i'll only have 3 or 4 more days to wait!!!!

Thinking about you all, got everything crossed for anyone testing soon. Look forward to catching up when i get back.

Take Care and have agreat new year.

Neeta


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
neeta have a good trip

sunrise
how you doing??
any symptoms??
headaches ect..
i woke up with a head cold.
headache and sore throat and feel like ****
ho hum!!!!
hope your ok
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi neeta
how you doing
feeeling ok ...
this 2ww sucks...
goodluck for testing this week
fingers and toes crossed
marzy
xx


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello all, am new to message boards. Been reading them for ages trying to find info to help me ttc and during 2ww so thought would start posting on here myself.

Am hating the  on day 24 of cycle, no sign of  AF yet (last months cycle only lasted 24 days). I know I can't rely on a HPT yet cos might have longer cycle this month but its killing me to wait. DH keeps saying to not get my hopes up but how can I??

Can I trampoline in the 2ww, friends want me to trampoline on tues (day 26 of cycle), they dont know we are ttc and think it'll be suspicious if i won't. would it be safe? I think it probably isn't.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi becs
are you ttc naturally or assisted?
if assisted what day was conception??
personally i wouldnt trampoline in the 2ww in case i fell ect...
you could say you have twisted ankle or knee!!
good luck and welcome to ff
marzy
xx


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

hi marzy,

ttc naturally - been trying since august, at first hoping it would 'just happen' but now doing BBT and opk followed by neurotic HPT's at the end of each cycle!!

This month opk gave a + on day 15 and now day 24, did first response early pregnancy test today and got BFN , was gutted, but husband trying to convince me I'd done it too early...

Think will def have a twisted ankle on tuesday, would be gutted if no AF an then started straight afterwards.

Bec 
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi becs
yes definitely too early
test in a couple of days
marzy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi becs

I agree, testing on cd24 is way too early...I know its difficult but try to wait to test until AF actually late (if your cycles are irregular then try to go by the longest cycle you've had before testing) & then test with first morning pee as concentration stronger. If you only got a positive OPK on cd15 then you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later...so not until about cd16/17...so testing on cd24 would only be about 7 or 8 days past ovulation...implantation takes place between around 5-12 days past ovulation & hcg (the hormone that hpt detects) only starts being released when implantation is underway but needs to be a good level before able to detect...I would wait at least another week or so before testing (the earliest to test would be 10dpo but then that may also be too early)

Also, I appreciate that the ttc journey is a tough road to travel, but since you've only been ttc for about 6mths try not to stress & worry about it too much...it can take a perfectly healthy couple up to a year to conceive as there is only a 20% chance of conception each month...give it time & hopefully it'll happen for you...if you were on the contraceptive pill prior to ttc it can take several months for your body to get adjusted to it's own natural hormone levels & find its natural cycle patterns.

I know its easier said than done...after ttc only a few months I was totally impatient & couldn't believe it hadn't happened...but just over 2 & half years later I've stopped obsessing about it & just try to remain positive that it'll happen eventually 

To be honest, I would ditch the OPK's as they become way to obsessive (I only used for a couple of months when first started, then stopped on advice of consultant I see for my endo who also happens to be highly regarded fertility expert !!)...OPKs turn lovemaking into babymaking & take all the spontaniety & fun out of sex....if you're already temping (bbt) then continue with that, as well as start to learn your body's natural symptoms such as cervical mucus & position. We were told to have as much  from cd10 onwards (every day, at very least every other day)...  can live up to around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only live *up to * 24 hours so only a small window of opportunity every month...always best to have a "welcoming party" of swimmers ready & waiting for when the egg is released.

Anyway, good luck & fingers crossed you won't need to go down the fertility treatment route.
Take care
Natasha


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi how long does implantion take then
marzyxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Marzy...

the implantation process can take several days...assuming natural conception, once egg is fertilized in the tube it takes a few days to travel down into the womb, cells dividing as it does so, then it takes several more days to fully implant into the womb & embed properly...you may find this website interesting...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

Obviously if IVF treatment then days will be slightly different but gives a rough idea of whats going on...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to wish all my fellow 6th of January 2006 testers a  HUGE

GOOD LUCK

   
   
     
     
     

Let's hope 2006 brings all our dreams   
 & take care 

Natasha


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi thanks for that
marzy
xxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Natasha.

How is everyone feeling ? Any symptoms ? Any of you tried testing early ? 

I am getting so nervous... I tried 2 tests early   and it was neg.I dont want to test again until Friday (or Sat, or Sunday.....) Im really dreading testing and getting a negative as We will have to start from scratch (my couple have no frozen embs) 

I dont have sore boobs or anything.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise
im now on day 14 
waiting to go to chemist so i can get 1st response as the only test i have left is 25iu 
every time i test its neg
i also have no symptoms no sore boobs or ppain ect....
as you know i did spott day 11 so im banking on that im pg.....  
going come down with a big bump if im not   
i reckon we will be ok!!!! we both have had similar symptons
i will let you know what the reslt is when i get back from chemist
good luck
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise what tests did you use?
marzy
xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

a one I bought off the internet.It had two windows to show result.and Clear blue


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise i also got mine off net
10iu of hcg they tset... but still neg but i did have spotting im hoping its late implantaion and test wont show till thurs     
im off to buy 1st response
good luck 
im praying for us both
marzy
xx
atleast we arent bleeding.. 
i do on day 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sunrise
well it was neg!!
do you think it could change by thurs??
 
marzy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Marzy....just replied to you on other thread...don't give up hope...personally I'd wait until the advised test date as it could still be too early...some women don't even test positive until maybe 2 weeks after their AF due so don't lose faith 


I don't even keep hpts in the house anymore so I can't give into temptation...only buy when I'm actually a day or so late !!!!


No testing early


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi minxy 
so you really think theres a chance??!! 
even tho im on day 14 dpt??
marzy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I would never give up hope  it ain't over till AF actually turns up...

All I can say is that when I had first early mc this time last year, I tested BFN on all my hpts but still no AF...so in end went to GP for a blood test as they much more sensitive...sadly I started bleeding after I'd had that test (10 days late)...blood test was positive but sadly I'd had an early mc in the time it took to get result 
I realise that's not exactly positive news but what I'm trying to say is, sometimes there's just not enough hcg hormone for hpt to detect (and I don't mean it's cos it'd end in mc so hope you don't take it that way)

If you can, I'd leave it until Thursday & test again...


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

minxy
ok ok i will try and not do it till thurs  
happy birthday for fri  
all i do is wait wait wait
waiting for clinic to ring back  as i have a bad bug and cant take anything for it if im pg!!
thanks for positive vibes and good luck with ivf cycle
marzy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Will be thinking of you & keeping fingers crossed...thanks for birthday wishes (although b'day is Thursday - 5th, not Friday - for some reason my ticker is a few hours out 
AF is due on Friday so may test if it does't turn up (what a fantastic pressie that would be !!  )

take care
Natasha


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

your birthday is on my test day
fingers crossed for both of us
marzyxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

sunrise
how you doing??
marzy
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi neeta any success?

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG!!!!!

BFP!!!!!!

Truly amazed!!!

Neeta​


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

CONGRATS !!! Neeta.

ANother amazing success !! I was surprised with my result too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations ladies  

and sorry to those who got BFN  

Although no AF today, I've decided not to test until Mon/Tues if still not arrived...I used to have regular 28 day cycles, then strangely after 1st early mc last Jan (05) alternate months went abit haywire...then I was put on clomid to boost (I ovulate naturally) for 6mths...5 of those months my cycles regulated to 31 day cycles (still ovulated cd14/15 but long luteal phase)...then to totally confuse things, the last month on clomid (6th) was a 29 day cycle !!! So testing today was based on a 28 day cycle but think I shall go with the 31 day cycle which would mean AF due Monday...my body is set out to confuse me !!!

Anyway, enough of my rambling !!! 

Fingers crossed for all those still waiting to test....  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AF got me yesterday 

so another month & preparing for private IVF...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi neeta congrats

Take care

Kate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Minxy,

I just had a BFN too, it's awful isn't it. 

I'll be going for second ICSI round March time too, I'll be watching out for you.

Keep strong.

S.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry you got a BFN as well Sindybelle   ...good luck with the next stage of your treatment...and here's hoping 2006 is our year  

take care
Natasha


----------

